# No Drill Press? No Problem!



## DrDave2k (Nov 17, 2013)

I searched high and low for an alternative way to drill pen blanks without a drill press. Finally I created my own alternative. Check out the pics and video on my web site at Turn On A Dime Woodworking - Home and go to the drill rig page.


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 17, 2013)

Dave,
that is a Nice rig and idea.
the only thing would suggest is for safety to add a clamp down for the blank.  Since the whole sled slides if you have a clamp to hold the blank then you can push on the clamp or some other part of the sled.  It looked too much in your video like you were pushing on the end of the blank.  I would not want those the bit come through the blank wand into your finger.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 17, 2013)

Well Doctor Dave Two Thousand.......first off, welcome to the IAP.:biggrin:

Second, I think your site needs some Doctoring. :wink: Impossible to read due to the colours and never did fully load...for me anyway.:wink:


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 17, 2013)

Dave and Skip,
I also had trouble with the website.  I had logged on with my tablet and it must default to a mobile version of the site which did not seem to have all the options and links showing.  I was able to get the web version with the button at the bottom of the page and then I could see all the links.
Skip,  if you are using a tablet see if that will work for you


----------



## navycop (Nov 17, 2013)

The simpliest ideas are usually the best.. Necessity is the mother of invention.. Seriously I agree that you need a toggle clamp to hold the blank. Make some type of sliding sled to advance the drill into the blank.


----------



## Curly (Nov 17, 2013)

Okay for me to view on my mac, but I feel since you have a lathe using it for drilling blanks is a better option. Welcome to IAP too.


----------



## Monty (Nov 17, 2013)

Frist, welcome to IAP.
Second. your sight loaded fine for me.
Third, I agree with the others, you need a clamp to hold the blank and move just the sled.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Nov 17, 2013)

I love ingenuity, but as a safety professional, not at the cost of personal safety of yourself or others who may try to recreate your jig. :frown: That jig is just plum scary!

Especially, when you already have a machine that does the best job possible of drilling pen blanks...your lathe. 

If you persist in using your drilling jig, please modify it to protect yourself when using it, or better yet, take a few minutes to go the IAP library and find out how to drill using your lathe....or just ask, I'm sure any number of us on here would be more than happy to help.

mtgrizzly52 
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## robutacion (Nov 17, 2013)

DrDave2k said:


> I searched high and low for an alternative way to drill pen blanks without a drill press. Finally I created my own alternative. Check out the pics and video on my web site at Turn On A Dime Woodworking - Home and go to the drill rig page.



Welcome to IAP from the land of the kangaroos...!

Well, I see from where you are coming from and yes, you can hand made many of the tools and accessories used for pen turning, as for its, accuracy, consistency, durability, safety and workability, well..., that can be questionable...!

Many people that want to start pen turning and have little or no budget, has to resort to the imagination and what they have around them, an electrical drill is a very versatile piece of equipment and quite useful for pen turning, your jig is only one of many that I saw, and a couple of years ago, I had a fellow that asked if I could help him to get some regular square pen blanks into round blanks, not having to buy a wood lathe and all the expensive gouges/chisels associated with wood turning, he said that he had an electric drill and not much more.

I made up a prototype just to demonstrated what could be done, I never shown this to anyone but I reckon, this is a good opportunity to do so, and is it, here

Cheers
George


----------



## edstreet (Nov 17, 2013)

This is reinventing the wheel with not much accuracy


----------



## OZturner (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Dave, and welcome from Sydney Australia.
I would add to the other comments re safety etc., and suggest that I would also like to see the drill restrained down against the Board.
There is a section of the drill that is round just behind the chuck, which is intended and ideal to hold it, and so prevent the drill from lifting.
Better still, look at using your lathe. 
We would like you to be with us for a long time with all your fingers and hands intact.
Brian.


----------



## DrDave2k (Nov 19, 2013)

*still a money issue*



Curly said:


> Okay for me to view on my mac, but I feel since you have a lathe using it for drilling blanks is a better option. Welcome to IAP too.



As near as I can tell that would require pen jaws and a chuck which cost money I don't want to spend.


----------



## DrDave2k (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks to all for the safety concerns. And now that you point it out I totally agree that some type of clamp on the blank and on the drill would make the rig much safer and probably more accurate as well. Look like modifications will be forthcoming.


----------



## DrDave2k (Nov 19, 2013)

You see I am all about "CHEAP". My lathe I bought used from a friend for $75, my table saw from a different friend fro $50. My band saw and miter saw are the only 2 new tools in my shop and those were the cheapest I could find to buy with gift cards I received for Christmas.


----------

